# Another ridiculous claim by reaseachers



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 27, 2016)

Researchers are claiming 'Pokemon Go' will help cure or manage type II diabetes, what will they post next?  As a type II diabetic what cures or manages the condition is proper nutrition, walking or other exercise, low carb intake, avoiding (processed foods/fast food establishments/alcohol/smoking/sugar) taking your meds-charting everything & not believing everything posted on the internet (95% BS - 5% maybe ok).  My wife is an advocate of walking, it's her cure-all, I walk 45 min to an hour a day.  Lost the equivalent of a 14 YO teenager & chart everything.  My A1C is holding steady below 5.0% with an avg GLU count of 88 & I've never played 'Pokemon Go'!

I haven't seen the report online or in print, but one of my neighbors was telling me about a study conducted by some group who had polled a selection of doctors, dietitians, nutritionists & other 'experts' with a list of foods considered healthy.  They asked them to rate the best to the worst for health benefits, the results were inconclusive not one food was a consensus best or worst the results were all over the chart & no clear winner.  I find that what affects one can't be guaranteed to have the same results to another.  You have to do what works for you.  

I have now been asked many times recently, 'What are you doing to lose the weight?'  I start to explain, within a few sentences I realize I've lost them.  My wife pointed out no one wants details they want a miracle easy solution, I've been at it a year & am nearing my medical ideal weight but it's been slow.  It was a commitment & being OCD has helped me stick with it, giving up anything that tastes good has been my mantra.  I'm neither gluten free, vegetarian or belong to a gym.  I gave up breads, pasta, pies, cakes & most things canned and/or ready to eat.  I order ala cart at the restaurants, no sauces or dressings.  My wife cooks my daily eggs with butter & my HDL is up, my LDL is down, my AST/ADT is below 12 & my triglycerides are low.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, I think to say the Pokemon is good is misleading as all get out.  It's the walking that the Pokemon players do that is good for them.  What a silly misleading claim!


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 27, 2016)

SoP,   Well I don't know anything about Pokemon but I do know that what you're doing to conquer your type II diabetes is absolutely sooo _the-right-thing_, and is just a great response, to a serious health risk.


----------

